# Craftsman plunge router



## W Sharkey (Sep 24, 2004)

I have a Craftsman Professional electronic plunge router, model 315.248861. It is not new, but not used often. I want to mount it into a table. Do i need to remove the springs, and if so, how do i do this?
Bill


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bill

WELCOME To The RwS Forum 

I didn't find your router listed by Sears ,,,so it's hard to say if you need to remove the springs or not BUT the norm is yes, if you want to mount it into a router table, it makes it easyer to lift the router up to the right spot, if you don't you will have a hard time fighting the springs that want to keep it up the norm when you use it as a plunge router.

The link below will show some of the routers but it will not list the Craftsman but they are all about the same as the Porter Cable type, it should help you to remove the springs, many router are about the same so check out all the types listed on the URL below.

http://www.routerworkshop.com/mark1.html?list=ME05--


===========


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

*W e l c o m e !*


----------



## Roefa (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi Sharky -
Hope you enjoy. Have a nice Thanksgiving!
Roger
(Roefa)


----------

